# What kind of jacket/coat do you wear?



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

With winter coming around soon, I've been readying my leather jacket (moisturizer, spray coating). I was originally going to post this in the polls section, but there's just too damn many options. Instead, show us what you wear! I've always found different styles to be neat and interesting.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Usually something like this:










Or this:


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

You put moisurizer on your jacket? :teeth Heh.
I just ordered a black trench coat a few days ago. ^-^


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

When its not really freezing pretty much this:









Otherwise a warmer jacket, need to get a new one for this winter.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> You put moisurizer on your jacket? :teeth Heh.
> I just ordered a black trench coat a few days ago. ^-^


Yes :blank This whole thingy, gotta keep the leather looking and feeling good, surviving these harsh winters. :hide










As for my jacket, here it is. Best $200 I've spent in a while.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I wear a black trench coat or pea coat.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Like this girl's coat except mine is lighter cream color


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I own a German Army Parka, like this one.
I never get to wear it though, in Australia. :sigh
(Except for late at night to scare the neighbours)


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll probably be Ordering these next week.
I just hope it gets cold this year instead of being 85 in december or ill be PISSED!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Disarray said:


> (Except for late at night to scare the neighbours)


Always great fun.



PiscesVixen said:


> I have a faux leather jacket...Kind of want to buy a real one.
> My current jacket is this white one with *fur inside of it and it keeps me soo warm!!*


Ah yes, that must be nice. On the really cold days I end up just wearing a hoodie under my jacket. Leaves me warm enough.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It doesn't get cold enough here to justify jacket-wearing.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

successful said:


> I'll probably be Ordering these next week.
> I just hope it gets cold this year instead of being 85 in december or ill be PISSED!


 the last one is really nice, I want one. Where can I get one?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

or my jacket which is something like this


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> the last one is really nice, I want one. Where can I get one?


Here

http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=4724&colorid=25684&sli=1


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is what i wear for these harsh english winters;


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a huge Nike parka, don't remember what the name of it is so I can't find a pic but I got it from Sears. I am tall and the thing went down to knee-level, it was massive :lol Looked like a friggin garbage bag but kept me warm during those super cold days walking 15 minutes to the bus stop. However I didn't think it gets quite as cold in England compared to T.O so I didn't bring it when I moved here. Dont' have a winter coat atm but will probably go for a wool trenchcoat kinda thing.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone here that knows me, knows its my Black Leather one.


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)




----------

